# ENco Metal Lathe



## wolftat (Jul 4, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about these lathes? I am thinking about buying one but am hoping someone knows something about them before I spend the extra cash. I can buy it today for $400.
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=110-0800&PMPXNO=1617068&PARTPG=INLMK3


----------



## bad (Jul 4, 2009)

I think I might know a little about it. It's exactly the same as my lathe except for the colour. Pretty much all mini lathes come out of a single  factory in China. They are painted a different colour and have different name plates (Harbor Freight, Grizzly, etc). Some even have different options installed. Otherwise they are identical.


----------



## Mike of the North (Jul 4, 2009)

That is a what is called a 7X10 lathe, I think it is similar to the one sold by HF and others, Little machine shop sell parts and is a good source of info on those, I also believe there is a yahoo group for that lathe and would be a good source of info. I don't have that lathe but do have a Logan lathe and you will be amazed at how often you will use it to make stuff, if you don't know how to run a metal lathe, "How to Run a Lathe" by South Bend is a good book to read.

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/default.php


----------



## skiprat (Jul 4, 2009)

Too small.
You will very soon find this size very restrictive especially once you add the chucks and drill bits etc. I even have struggled for space with my 10x21. 
However, I think these little Chinese clones are reasonable well made and I'm thinking of getting one for the really small stuff.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 4, 2009)

I would take Skip's advice, I did when deciding on which lathe to buy and am glad I did. I chose to not consider the 7 x 10 size all together since I figured that I would eventually do more than piddle with tiny parts.

If you are familiar with the Jet mini wood lathe, consider that it is approximately 15" between spindle and tailstock and once you mount a chuck and live center you have less than 12" of working space if you're lucky. The approximate 10" between spindle and tailstock on the 7 x 10 is limiting enough, just imaging how much room you will have once a chuck and live center or Jacobs chuck and drill bit is mounted!


----------



## BigShed (Jul 4, 2009)

I would agree with those comments. When I started looking at getting a metal lathe I was hot to trot to get a 7x14. After looking at various options I finally decided on a 9x20, wasn't that much dearer and had heaps more accessories included in the price. Best of all was that I was able to find a 9x20 with EVS, bonus.

My wood lathe has been sulking a bit since I got the metal lathe.


----------



## btboone (Jul 4, 2009)

I got the next size up as a backup to my larger lathe.  I regret getting too small a lathe.  Everything is toylike on such a small lathe.  get the biggest one you can afford.  It will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## holmqer (Jul 4, 2009)

Thats the Enco branded Seig Industries C2 Model 200 that various folks sell. With the short bed, you will struggle to drill anything on it.

Unfortunately the EVS 9x20 that Fred is talking about is not available in the US the closest I have seen to it is the 8x16 sold by Travers which is a Seig C4. The 9x20s sold in the US are a different beast.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 4, 2009)

Yep what they said above.


----------



## wolftat (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I have decided to hold off and find the right lathe for me. I am going to have to look around and find a bigger one, I'm considering the 8 x 12 right now but aam going to keep looking.


----------



## RichB (Jul 5, 2009)

I have the Grizzly model.  I have had it for some time now and have used it a lot.  It is good for small stuff,  Bushings ETC.  It has no auto in and out feed which I miss.  It also only has a 1/8 inch belt so no heavy cutting.  You have to change gears to get diff.  threads and some speeds.  For the money it's ok.  The spindle thread is a off size so there is no adapters for it for Colet chucks.


----------



## holmqer (Jul 6, 2009)

Neil you might want to look at the C4, Travers Tool sells it. They are the only US distributor.  Its an 8x17 with EVS

http://www.mini-lathe.com/m4/C4/c4.htm


----------



## bgray (Jul 6, 2009)

holmqer said:


> Neil you might want to look at the C4, Travers Tool sells it. They are the only US distributor.  Its an 8x17 with EVS
> 
> http://www.mini-lathe.com/m4/C4/c4.htm



My two cents is that the C4 is also pretty small.  And you'll get sick of all the gear changes.

The smallest lathe that I would want is a 9 x 19.  And even then I would sorely miss my 12 x 36.


----------

